# Parishii - Not much going on



## Hyun007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not much going on with the Parishii that i had purchased bare rooted one and a half month ago.

Should i spray root growth to stimulate root growth or leave it as it is?

I had cut off one growth completely as it has started turn brown quite quickly a couple of weeks back. Not much damage as it has at least 7 other growths left.

There is a tiny green green bud at the base of 2 plants which is not growing at all since i got it. It does get me anxious when it is not growing.

The Callosum that i got at the same time is growing well. All the leaves that were saggy before are standing on it own after i made support sticks for it and the new shoots are getting bigger each day. 

It does get on my nerve when one is reacting well and the other is doing nothing. I am afraid of sudden died off which happened to my other plant before.

Current location in Tropical country, Thailand.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2016)

Patience is what it is all about. That's why we grow orchids....to teach us patience!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2016)

? picture


----------



## Justin (Mar 15, 2016)

Parishii can ve extremely slow gtowing. Give it plenty of light warm temps and good humidity.


----------



## troy (Mar 15, 2016)

Parishii get crown rot very easy, don't water from over the top of the plant, and they require a winter rest 50° - 55° nights, without it, it will not do as well in the summer


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 15, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Patience is what it is all about. That's why we grow orchids....to teach us patience!



Amen to that!


----------



## Hyun007 (Mar 15, 2016)

troy said:


> Parishii get crown rot very easy, don't water from over the top of the plant, and they require a winter rest 50° - 55° nights, without it, it will not do as well in the summer



I am staying in the tropical, it is summer every day here. That is another worry for me since there is no winter here.

I only water them in the morning, the humidity and sun dried anything on the leaves fast, so crown rot is not my worry at the moment.

I am also giving them a weakly 20-20-20 fertilizer spray once a week.

Guess i just have to sit back, relax and be patience.


----------



## troy (Mar 15, 2016)

Repot it, check the roots, I pot up all my stuff in clear pots, so I know whats goin on


----------



## Wendy (Mar 15, 2016)

Quit looking at it...put it to the back and forget about it for a couple months or more. It's slow growing to begin with so watching it will only frustrate you.

Remember the saying.....'a watched pot never boils.'


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 16, 2016)

You can't expect root growth until that tiny green bud gets growing. Don't do anything extreme, watch for rot, and patience. Good luck.


----------



## Hyun007 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you all for the useful information.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 16, 2016)

I've got a splendid 4-5growth parishii some years ago that quickly decided to die. Saved it so now its with 2 growt+ but that has taken some time. Do not expect quick growth from these guys!
Good Luck!


----------



## Hyun007 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> I've got a splendid 4-5growth parishii some years ago that quickly decided to die. Saved it so now its with 2 growt+ but that has taken some time. Do not expect quick growth from these guys!
> Good Luck!



What causes them to die? How quickly did it decide to die after you got them? What did you do to save them? Many thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 17, 2016)

Rot, guess they do not like the change of environment? Have seen that for other species as well, they need a period of acclimatation before they settle down and start growing. Rot is the main problem I'd say


----------



## Hyun007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Rot, guess they do not like the change of environment? Have seen that for other species as well, they need a period of acclimatation before they settle down and start growing. Rot is the main problem I'd say



How long did it took for your to settle down?

Today, I just threw away a Thaianum that was bought together with the Parishii. Crown rot. It had a bended leave that i did not treat and it ended up killing the whole plant. It was my mistake but a good experience.

One of the Coccineum that i bought this month is having crown rock issue as well. It was already having the problem when i received it.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 17, 2016)

Varies a lot. from a few weeks to years. That parishii took over a year. Generally I am much more happy with flasks, as they seem to acclimatise better. Maybe I am just not good at it? Most of my Collection comes from flasks which seem to acclimatise better. Or is it just that every flask contain plants that are suited for my environment?


----------



## Hyun007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Rot, guess they do not like the change of environment? Have seen that for other species as well, they need a period of acclimatation before they settle down and start growing. Rot is the main problem I'd say



How long did it took for your to settle down?

Today, I just threw away a Thaianum that was bought together with the Parishii. Crown rot after triple check. It had a really bad bended leave that i did not treat in the beginning and it ended up killing the whole plant. It was my mistake but a good experience.

One of the Coccineum that i earlier bought this month is having crown rot issue as well. It was already having the problem when i received it. The good new is that i bought 2 bundles, one is good and the other bad.

My other worry is root rot which is not visible as they are planted in clay pots. I know some people will suggeet transparent pot but most of the time if root rot happened, it is uaually a gone case.


----------

